# .



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I run about 172-180 lbs depending on the time of year, and I paddle a Medium. When I have a lot of rescue gear and a camera (DSLR) on board, I feel like I'm near the top of the weight range for the boat. However, when I'm not loaded down I like that I still sink the boat far enough to engage the edges - which doesn't happen for me in the Large. If you like the edges and having them engaged most of the time, get the medium. If you want a more forgiving ride with edges that you really have to lean over and go looking for, get the large.

Leland
Team Pyranha


----------



## qh2150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Leland! Medium it is!


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Large. Once you get all your gear on and weight that thing down you'll be floating high and dry.


----------



## qh2150 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Ugh*

This is why I can't make up my mind!!! These are both the arguments that I've been bouncing back and forth between for awhile now, haha. I've had a burn M for 3 years but need to replace it cause of crazy leaks, but can't make up my mind on the size!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

*Demo*



qh2150 said:


> This is why I can't make up my mind!!! These are both the arguments that I've been bouncing back and forth between for awhile now, haha. I've had a burn M for 3 years but need to replace it cause of crazy leaks, but can't make up my mind on the size!


Sounds like you need to demo the two sizes


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

self support over nighters = large
day runs = med. 

The two boats really don't feel a whole lot different to me. I owned a med for a couple years. Now I run the diesel 80. I mostly do self support. I'm 5' 10" 185 lbs too. Where your out in PA with more creeky day runs I would think a med burn would be the ticket to freedom.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm your height and weight and am on my second large. Couldn't imagine something smaller.


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

I bought my medium Burn in 2007. I weigh 190-195. At that time, the advice I received from shops and some reading online was that the medium had ample volume for that weight and a large would be too big. Since it was hard to find large Burns to demo, I demoed a medium, liked it, and bought it. I've been pretty happy with it, but as I pack on a couple more lbs and find myself lower in the water, I've questioned whether I should be in a large. More and more, I keep seeing people in this weight range choose a large.

I guess this is the long way of saying, opinions vary, so demoing is ideal. Oh, and figure how much you'll weigh in five years!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I am similar to you size (185, 5'11) and paddled a medium for years.... basically from the first year it was out (2005?) until last year. I was in the NW and moved to a Large last year. It was better for me on the types of rivers I was paddling then - stuff in the Hood River and Raineer area (Cispus etc), NF Payette. If you are going to be paddling hard whitewater with volume, I'd recommend Large. If youll mostly be paddling low volume moderate stuff, you can get away with medium, and its fun to be able to throw it around more. As everyone said, its all personal preference. I certainly felt that moving up to a L on harder ww gave me an extra degree of performance. Demo.


----------



## Mark G. (Jul 6, 2020)

DanOrion said:


> I'm your height and weight and am on my second large. Couldn't imagine something smaller.


I am a bit smaller (5'9 & weigh 150) and fairly new to ww. In the groups opinion would the medium be a good size for me? (Also realizing I need to test a couple boats first).


----------

